# hmm 6500k + 2700k for vegging- bad idea?



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 18, 2007)

Well...Right now in my box I have 4 27w 6500k cfls...and I have 1 42w 2700k cfl and 1 27w 2700k cfl. I was wondering if it was a bad idea to mix the bulbs for vegging. I figured the sun's light contained all the wavelengths in it so I mixed in some red and blue. Think this will affect my plants sex at all?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Well...Right now in my box I have 4 27w 6500k cfls...and I have 1 42w 2700k cfl and 1 27w 2700k cfl. I was wondering if it was a bad idea to mix the bulbs for vegging. I figured the sun's light contained all the wavelengths in it so I mixed in some red and blue. Think this will affect my plants sex at all?


*Your plants should be fine. I thought i read somewhere that a mixture of the two will give ya more females but i'm not sure. Might wanna check out Cyberquest's thread in the General Indoor Growing section.   I'm pretty sure that's where i seen it. *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey laser like TBG said you will most likely be doing them justice with both spectrum.  Don't quote me on this but I read somewhere that blue spectrum gives tight internodal growth and the red spectrum will promote more vertical growth.  Good luck!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank's guys. I gave QC's thread a read and it had a lot of good info. I came across a post on page 3 that said more blue light will improve the chances of females. Looking at his set up he had a half/half set up of 6500k and 2700k. So, I think I'm good with how I have it. But improvements are always on their way


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Well...Right now in my box I have 4 27w 6500k cfls...and I have 1 42w 2700k cfl and 1 27w 2700k cfl. I was wondering if it was a bad idea to mix the bulbs for vegging. I figured the sun's light contained all the wavelengths in it so I mixed in some red and blue. Think this will affect my plants sex at all?


 
This link contains an article that I found to be extremely informative on how to maximize your percentage of female plants.  Lighting was one of the area's they cover.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

wow thank's yorker. That has some good info in it.


----------

